# Texture - chocolate fudge cake



## aoaelvis (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi, I have a question that might seem a little strange. I'm also an amateur with baking so if this question seems stupid, I apologise. Whenever I've had the best chocolate fudge cakes in restaurants, they've had a kind of texture similar to this:





  








GqgdhtHS13c213733373934333VZzKUv4P_1443513975.jpg




__
aoaelvis


__
Oct 3, 2015












  








dessertmenu-05-02.jpg




__
aoaelvis


__
Oct 3, 2015








The only way I can explain it is that the texture of the cake is a cross between that of a sponge and mousse/torte... it always has a melt in the mouth quality. But whenever I look up recipes for fudge cake online, the cake tends to be noticeably drier, crumblier and spongier, more like a conventional cake. All the recipes I've done from books tend to have this quality too.

How is the kind of texture of the cakes in these pictures achieved? Is it a reduction of flour, less (beating/folding) aeration or something else? Is oven temperature/length of baking a factor? Is there anything I should look out for?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

It is about the ingredients and technique my friend. What sort of ingredients you use, the ratios involved and the technique used will get you the right consistency that you are looking for. Baking IS a science so I know it might seem like you take out a little of this add a little of that beat a little more/less, etc. However, that is not the way it works. So....we are going to have to narrow down a recipe that come close to what you wish to achieve and tweet from there.

I look at recipes that have a lot of egg in them as I mix the eggs (or egg yolks) with the sugar trying to achieve a sabayon ribboning effect. Once I achieve the ribboning effect with the eggs and sugar, I add my melted dark chocolate mixed with coconut oil (or other oils, butter, etc) and fold in, then my dry ingredients a small portion at a time, fold, then pour into greased pans and bake in a preheated oven. This will give you a super fudge-like cake like your top picture.

HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That for sure, together with proper baking time/temp... And some simple or flavored syrup during the assembly.


----------



## aoaelvis (Oct 3, 2015)

Fablesable said:


> It is about the ingredients and technique my friend. What sort of ingredients you use, the ratios involved and the technique used will get you the right consistency that you are looking for. Baking IS a science so I know it might seem like you take out a little of this add a little of that beat a little more/less, etc. However, that is not the way it works. So....we are going to have to narrow down a recipe that come close to what you wish to achieve and tweet from there.
> 
> I look at recipes that have a lot of egg in them as I mix the eggs (or egg yolks) with the sugar trying to achieve a sabayon ribboning effect. Once I achieve the ribboning effect with the eggs and sugar, I add my melted dark chocolate mixed with coconut oil (or other oils, butter, etc) and fold in, then my dry ingredients a small portion at a time, fold, then pour into greased pans and bake in a preheated oven. This will give you a super fudge-like cake like your top picture.
> 
> HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Thank you so much for both your replies! It is very appreciated and I will try to experiment with these techniques.


----------

